# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد 7.0 “نوجا” متوفر الآن لمستخدمي أجهزة نيكسوس رسميا

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الخاصة بنظام أندرويد رسميًا عن توفيرها الإصدار الأحدث من أندرويد 7.0 والذي يحمل اسم “نوجا” Nougat اليوم لمستخدمي أجهزة نيكسوس الجديدة.   ومن المفترض أن يبدأ التحديث بالوصول لمستخدمي أجهزة نيكسوس 6 ونيكسوس  5X ونيكسوس 6P ونيكسوس 9  ونيكسوس بلاير بالإضافة إلى الحاسب اللوحي  Pixel C وهاتف General Mobile 4G، يليهم وصول التحديث لهاتف LG V20 الذي  قالت جوجل أنه أول جهاز سيعمل بإصدار أندرويد نوجا فور إطلاقه.   ويجلب الإصدار الجديد الرسمي نفس الميزات التي كانت موجودة في نسخة  المعاينة الأخيرة المتوفّرة للمطورين، فهو يوفّر 72 رمز تعبيري جديد،  بالإضافة إلى لوحة اختصارات جديدة توفّر إمكانية تشغيل البلوتوث والواي فاي  وتشغيل ضوء الفلاش وغير ذلك من الخيارات.    لوحة اختصارات جديدة       ميزة تقسيم الشاشة          رموز تعبيرية جديدة     
 ويقدّم التحديث الجديد أيضًا إمكانية تغيير اللغة التي تتفاعل بها  التطبيقات مع المستخدم بحسب موقعه الجغرافي، بالإضافة إلى دعم تعدد النوافذ  وتشغيل تطبيقين إلى جانب بعضهما البعض والتحكم بقياس نافذة كل تطبيق، مع  توفير إمكانية الرد من داخل التنبيهات مباشرةً دون الحاجة لدخول التطبيق،  وكذلك إمكانية التبديل بين أكثر تطبيقين استخدامًا بسهولة كبيرة.
 وشهد استهلاك البطارية تطورًا مهمًا كذلك، بحيث يتم الاستفادة من ميزة  Doze بشكلٍ أكبر ليتم تشغيلها عند وضع الجهاز في الجيب أو الحقيبة،  بالإضافة إلى تحسينات على نظام الأمان ودعم العمل مع تطبيقات الواقع  الافتراضي بشكلٍ مباشر وغير ذلك من الإضافات والميزات التي قدّمتها جوجل  ضمن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] بأسلوب تفاعلي ومبسّط. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## karim darwesh

الف شكر لك

----------

